

Biblio Template: A Simpler Page (designing books for tablets) - kondro
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/a-simpler-page

======
kondro
An interesting article on eBook design for tablet/eReaders and a nice set of
templates/libraries (bibliotype: <http://craigmod.com/bibliotype/>) for
creating books based on these guidelines.

